# كيف تصنع شامبو غسيل السيارات؟



## لورنس العرب (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبة لموضوع شامبو السيارات
هو في الحقيقة ليس شامبو بالمعنى المفهوم- لأن من يسمع كلمة شامبو يرتبط ذهنه مباشرة بالصابون و الفقاعات و الرغوة العاليه
لكن في المادة المستخدمة في غسيل السيارات فهناك شيء آخر- و المادة التي سأقدمها لك الآن هي ألمانية الصنع 100% و تستخدم في غسيل السيارات حيث أن من المفترض أن للسيارات مواد خاصة للغسيل و ليس كما هو شائع عند معظم الناس – شوية صابون سائل و أقلب- !
المهم
تصنيع الماده هو بسيط و سهل للغاية- و يمكن أن ترى هذه المادة – ان كنت في مصر- موجوده عند محلات السيارات- ليست للعرض ولكنهم يغسلون بها السيارات – في المعارض الموجوده في المهندسين و مصر الجديده و المعادي بالقاهره- وهي ماده مشابهه تماما لما سأقوله لك الآن 

*التركيب و طريقة التصنيع:*
1-	عجينه سوفت
2-	سميسول ( مارلوفين)
3-	ماء
هذه هي مكونات تصنيع الماده الخاصة بغسيل السيارات- لكن- كيف يكون الخلط؟
نبدأ بالعجينه السوفت
العجينه السوفت هي ماده كيماويه تشبه إلى حد كبير العجين المستخدم في صناعة الخبز و لها نفس القوام و لونها أصفر فاتح
لا تسألني مما تتركب هذه العجينه لسببين
السبب الأول : أني لا أعرف مما تتركب لأنها تأتي من الخارج و تباع في مصر على هذا الحال
السبب الثاني: هو انك حتى لو عرفت تركيبها فمن الصعب أو من المستحيل لك أن تقوم بتصنيعها أنت شخصيا، وإلا لما تم استيرادها من الخارج
وهذه العجينه تباع في محلات الكيماويات الموجوده في شارع الجيش بالقاهره- و عندما تذهب إلى بائع الكيماويات تقول له – أريد عجينه سوفت- هذا هو اسمها- لأن هناك من ينكسف من أن يقول للبائع أريد عجينه سوفت باللفظ كما قلت- لأن من لا يعرفها يخاف وهو يشتريها أو يعتقد أنه يسأل على شيء غير موجود أو أن البائع سيضحك عليه مثلا !!!
المهم
سعر الكيلو جرام منها كان 25 جنيها من حوالي 6 شهور- و الآن لا أعلم سعرها بالضبط- لأن هناك أحتمال أن يكون سعرها قد ارتفع نتيجة لأرتفاع أسعار النقل- المهم أن سعرها رخيص الثمن مقارنة للكمية التي تدخل منها في صناعة 1 لتر من شامبو السيارات
حيث يدخل منها في صناعة 1 لتر من شامبو السيارات 150 جرام فقط 
يعني الكيلو جرام من العجينه السوفت يقوم بعمل حوالي 6.5 لتر من شامبو السيارات
بالنسبة للسميسول: 
طبعا هو ماده معروفة للجميع وهو الماده اللازمة لعمل لزوجة للمحلول ويعمل على المحافظة على قوام التركيبة وله اسم آخر في السوق وهو – مارلوفين-
وتكون نسبته بالنسبة للتر الواحد من الشامبو هي 50 مللي
وباقي التركيبة يكون ماء عادي لكنه ماء ساخن- حيث أن العجينه السوفت لا تذوب إلا في الماء الساخن كما سنوضح
طريقة التصنيع:
1-	نحضر العجينة السوقت و نقوم بوزن 150 جرام منها
2-	نحضر كمية معروفة من الماء و لتكن نصف لتر- 500 مل- و نضعهم في حلة أو صفيحة أو أي شيء يمكن أن نسخن داخله و نضع هذه الكمية من الماء على النار
3-	بعد أن تضع الماء على النار- نضيف ال 150 جرام من العجينه السوفت إلى الماء و نقلب لمده 3 دقائق- لاحظ أنه عندما يدفيء الماء تبدأ العجينة في أن تفك من بعضها و تبدأ في الانتشار في الماء- ما عليك إلى أن تقلب العجينه في الماء وهي على نار هادئه حتى تلاحظ أن العجينه و الماء أصبحوا شيء واحد- هذا ليس معناه أن العجينة ستتحول إلى ماء بالطبع- لكن ما أقصده أن الماء بفعل العجينه سيتحول إلى سائل ثقيل القوام نسبيا و كأنك مثلا عملت عصير جوافه في الخلاط- هذا ما أقصده
ملاحظة هامة: لا تذوب العجينه السوفت إلا في الماء الساخن- فلو وضعتها في ماء بارد لن تذوب- ولهذا نقوم بإذابتها في الماء الساخن- لا تقلق الموضوع ليس معقد أبدا- ما عليك إلا أن تضع ال 150 جرام في الماء على النار و تقلب – وبمجرد ان تقلب ستجد العجينه فكت من بعضها و حصلت على القوام المطلوب الذي شرحته لك- 
استحملني أصلي بكرر الكلام كتير 
4-	الآن معنا 150 جرام عجينه سوفت مذابين في 500 مل من الماء- اتفقنا؟
ماذا سنفعل بعدها؟
أقولك
سنحضر 450 جرام من الماء و نضيفهم إلى هذه الكمنية من الماء + العجينه التي نتجت من الخطوة رقم 3 كما شرحنا- و نقلبهم معا5-	ناتج 4 + 5 أصبح 950 مل وليس لتر
يبقى ايه اللي فاضل؟ 
أكيد السميسول
نقوم على الفور بإضافة 50 مل من السميسول للخليط، وبهذا أصبح عندك 1 لتر من شامبو السيارات جاهز للإستخدام
6-	طبعا يجب أن نعمل منظر للماده ولا نتركها هكذا- كيف؟
ضع قليلا من اللون الأصفر على الماده- ثم أضف إليها رائحة برتقال
س: هل يمكن أن نضع عليها لون مختلف عن اللون الاصفر؟
ج- ممكن- لكن لاحظ أن العجينه السوفت في الاساس لونها مقارب للأصفرار، فلا داعي من وضع لون آخر يعمل تداخل مع اللون الاصفر و يعطي لنا ماده ليس لها منظر- لأن المنظر هام جدا في عمليه البيع و انت تعلم هذا جيداس: هل يمكن أن نضع عليها رائحة غير رائحة البرتقال؟
ج- ممكن- لكن الماده لونها أصفر- يعني هتضع عليها رائحة بطيخ مثلا؟
وبهذا يكون لديك 1 لتر من شامبو السيارات
وطريقة صناعة طن كامل يكون بنفس الطريقة
والله الموفق


----------



## لورنس العرب (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*استخدام آخر للعجينه السوفت في تلميع البودي*

حيث أني لا أملك سياره
لكن هناك أستخدام آخر للعجينه السوفت وهو الاستخدام الامثل في تلميع البودي و السيارة من الخارج
كيف يكون هذا؟
1- نحضر العجينه السوفت خام- تماما كما تشتريها من عند البائع ولا تفعل فيها أي شيء 
2- نأخذ من العجينه مقدار مليء علبة كيريم شعر مثلا- يعني تحضر برطمان في حجم علبة بريك كيريم - وهذه البرطمانات تباع في محلات البلاستيك
3- تملاء البرطمان بالكامل على آخره بالعجينه السوفت
4- تضع نقطتبن أو ثلاثة نقاط أو 5 نقاط من الجاز داخل البرطمان و تقلب العجينه حتى تفك قليلا من بعضها و تصبح شبه سايبه !!
5- تضع رائحة على هذا الخليط من العجينه و الجاز لكي تضيع رائحة الجاز
وبهذا يصبح عندك برطمان يستخدم في تلميع الجسم الخارجي للسيارة
س: ما فائدة الجاز؟
ج- الجاز هو الذي سيعطي لمعه للسيارة بعد مسحها بهذا الخليط- لهذا يجب أن يضاف
س: وما فائدة الرائحة؟
ج: لكي نضيع رائحة الجاز وحتى لا يعرف الزبون أنك واضع جاز على العجينه !!
س: كيف يكون التلميع؟
ج: يتم القاء بعضا من العجينه على جسم السيارة و تمسك فوطة ناشفة و تدعكها جيدا - وهذه العمليه تحتاج إلى ذراع قويه لكي يكون التلميع على ما يرام- ولهذا ستجد داخل محطات البنزين من يقوم بالتلميع شخص بعضلات يعني مش صاحب يد حنينه  - وهذا لكي يؤثر العجينه المخلوطة بالجاز في الجسم الخارجي للسيارة و ترى اللمعه بعينيك
وهناك من يستخدم العجينه بهذا الشكل في تلميع السيارة و بعد أن يلمع السياره بالعجينه يضع نقطتين جاز في الفوطة و يمر على جسم السيارة من الخارج- فتجد لمعه للسيارة ليس لها مثيل
يعني ممكن إما أن تلمع السيارة بالعجينه مباشرة و بعدها تضع نقطتين جاز على فوطة ناشفه و تمر على السيارة
أو أن تضع الجاز على العجينه و تلمع السياره
والله الموفق


----------



## بلدي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً أخ/ لورنس العرب ، ونحن عاجزين عن الشكر ، ونسأل الله أن يكتب هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك.
لدي سؤال آخر لو أمكن/ صناعة المطهرات (التي تعطي رائحة زكية للبلاط والحمامات) نريد طريقة صناعتها بالتفصيل كما عودتنا، ولك منا جزيل الشكر والإحترام.

م. وسام


----------



## بلدي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبة لصابون السائل المستخدم للورش والمحركات والسفن ، هل لديك معلومة عن طريقة تصنيعه.
م. وسام


----------



## shaher (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررررأ على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## لورنس العرب (23 أكتوبر 2006)

shaher قال:


> شكررررررررررررررأ على هذه المعلومات القيمة



العفو
انا تحت أمرك


----------



## لورنس العرب (23 أكتوبر 2006)

المسـلم الباسل قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء



لا تنسانا في دعائك


----------



## لورنس العرب (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بلدي قال:


> بالنسبة لصابون السائل المستخدم للورش والمحركات والسفن ، هل لديك معلومة عن طريقة تصنيعه.
> م. وسام



أولا : اعتذر عن عدم الرد السريع لأني لا أدخل النت كثيرا هذه الايام
ثانيا: بالنسبة للورش و محركات السفن 
يوجد شيء آخر يستخدم في تنظيفها وليس الصابون
يعني هي حاجه تانيه مش صابون- ويوجد اشياء مخصوصة لإزالة الاتساخات من مختلف الاسطح للسفن و البلاستيك وغير هذا عن طريق التخفيف باختلاف درجة الاتساخ
اما عن صابون مخصوص فأنا بصراحة لم اسمع عن الموضوع ده- ربما يكون موجود- لو تعرف ان هناك صابون قول عليه
لكن ما يقوم بتنظيف المحركات و يزيل الشحوم من السفن - وما يزيل الشحوم من المواتير فيمكن أن أفيدك في هذا الامر لو حبيت


----------



## بلدي (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وأنت بخير أخ/ لورنس العرب ، شكراً على تواصلك أرجوا أن تفيدني في (لكن ما يقوم بتنظيف المحركات و يزيل الشحوم من السفن - وما يزيل الشحوم من المواتير فيمكن أن أفيدك في هذا الامر لو حبيت) 
وشكراً جزيلاً مرة أخرى 
م.وسام


----------



## الحدراوي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك يا لورنس العرب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طالبة فكر !!! (30 أكتوبر 2006)

يجزيك الجنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ربي


----------



## بلدي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بعد هذا الشرح الرائع ، كيف هذا الشامبو في التنظيف ، يعني يخلط مع الماء بكمية قدرها كم... إلخ ، وهو يعمل رغوة ولا هو ملمع بمعنى أصح.
وشكراً
م. وسام


----------



## محمد العدوى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع واريد ان اعرف كيف نصنع ملمع للسيارة من الداخل اي التابلو وما شاكله


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (24 أغسطس 2007)

abdelhadi_mohammad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع واريد ان اعرف كيف نصنع ملمع للسيارة من الداخل اي التابلو وما شاكله



هل من مجيب


----------



## لورنس العرب (24 أغسطس 2007)

منص** قال:


> شكرا
> شكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكراشكرا
> ...



العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفو


----------



## احمد الجداوى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

_السلام عليكم شكرا للمعلومه وكل غام وانتم بخير_:15: :15: :15:


----------



## محمد نصار (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله خيرا و كل عام و أنتم بخير*


----------



## محمد العدوى (30 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بالنسبة للتركيبة دية انا قمت بعملها لكن الرغوة مفيش ولونها بعد فترة قلب انا عايزها بس يكون فية رغوة علشان الزبون برضة على حق وعايز يقتنع


----------



## حمزة الشمري (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز لورنس العرب 
هذه المادة لا اعرفها جيدا و انا من العراق 
فكيف لي ان اشتريها من السوق و تحت اي اسم علمي او استخدام شائع في الصناعة 
و ما هي مادة مارلوفين


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## timo_crosswind (21 نوفمبر 2008)

انا لسه عضو جديد ودي اول مشاركه ليا
جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه
بس ممكن اعرف من فين اشتري اللون والمعطر ؟؟؟ولما الخليط ده يكون جاهز لما اجي استخدمه بضيفه علي مياه ولا بستخدمه مباشرا علي السياره؟؟؟وشكرا لك مره اخري


----------



## عمروعبدو (20 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يااخى واريد اعرف لو عندك معلومات عن صناعه الشامبو الجيد اوالكريم الخاص بالشعر


----------



## safa aldin (20 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جدا على المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## safa aldin (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## volcaniquo (29 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جدا على المعلومات القيمة*​

موضوع جيد


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## بسامووو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## bermand (27 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكري وتقديري

هل ممكن ان اصنع خلطة تقوم بعملين اي تنظيف الصحون وكذلك تغسل السيارات وتعطي اللمعة التي يطلبها السواق
بحيث اخلط العجينة في السئل بنسبة معينة 


تكرم بالرد علينا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## باب البحر (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي


- هل اضافة التكسابون يفيد في زيادة رغوة الشامبو ؟؟


- التركيبة غالية بالنسبة لشامبو غسيل سيارات فالتكلفة تصل لخمسة جنيهات للكيلو الواحد ... فهل بيع الشامبو بسعر سبعة جنيهات ممكن ؟!!! أظن لا.



هل هناك تركيبة بديلة أقل تكلفة .. و هل هناك أضرار على دهان السيارة عند استخدام الصابون السائل ؟؟


----------



## لهيب الهندسة (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ..............

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز،،،،،، لقد أفدتنا كثيرا وجزاك الله خير....


----------



## rawda bahaa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال رجاءا 
هل الجاز لا يؤثر على سطح السياره او على طلائها على المدى البعيد
وشكرا


----------



## denaswy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ahmedxquria (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## رامي الزيني (6 يناير 2011)

ممكن منظف قوي لتراكم الدهون على شفاط المطبخ وسطح البوتاجاز


----------



## neji (7 يناير 2011)

لسلام عليكم لي سؤال 
هل هذه المادة المذكورة في الملف المصاحب هي عجينة السوفت إن لا اللرجاء مدي بلإسم الكتوب على كيس التعليب.


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (12 يناير 2011)

شرح رائع وواف بارك الله فيمن تعب واجتهد ليخدم المهتمين


----------



## nassim.hipnas (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ما هو الجاز يا اخي الكريم هل اسم اخر في السوق


----------



## nassim.hipnas (13 ديسمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء الاجابة هل هو البنزين


----------



## nassim.hipnas (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل هو الغاز!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## nassim.hipnas (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ما هو الجاز هل له اسم ااااااخر


----------



## nassim.hipnas (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي لورنس العرب هل يمكن اضافة الماء حتى تصبح الكمية لتر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (16 ديسمبر 2011)

او هل يمكن اضافة الجاز الى التركيبة الاولى ( ماء-سوفت-مورفولين)


----------



## nassim.hipnas (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ا احد يجيب لا يوجد احد يساعد


----------



## nassim.hipnas (19 ديسمبر 2011)

لا احد يجيب لا احد يساعد


----------



## nassim.hipnas (19 ديسمبر 2011)

لا احد يجيب لا احد يساعد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ نسيم 
يبدو ان لا احد يقرأ ولا احد يبحث 
فالموضوع مشروح كاملا في المشاركات
وبالتوفيق


----------



## Abu Laith (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الجاز المقصود هو الكيروسين بلغة اهل مصر وهو غير ضار لجسم السيارة من الخارج وكل ورش دهان السيارات يستخدمه عند التلميع بالبوليش لسرعة وليونة المادة على السطح ولكن لو خلط بالخلطة الذكورة اظن سيحلها وتتفكك والله اعلم ووضع مادة السيمسول هو لازالة الاوساخ والبقع بدون رغوة والسبب هو تقليل استخدام المياه فى غسيل السيارات كشىء بيئى جيد هذا طبقا لقرائتى ويفيدنا احد العلميين العلماء فى هذا المنتدى الكبير والعظيم وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## nassim.hipnas (26 ديسمبر 2011)

​*هل يباع morpholine في الجزائر وان كان يباع الرجاء ان تقولو لي وين*


----------



## HENI ZOUAOUI (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## nassim.hipnas (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هل يصلح هدا المنتوج للتجارة !!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (27 ديسمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (28 ديسمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (2 يناير 2012)

ياااااو


----------



## د.عماد (26 يناير 2012)

مشكورين جميعا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## د.عماد (26 يناير 2012)

بس هل الجاز العادى ولا السولار


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (30 أبريل 2014)

د.عماد قال:


> بس هل الجاز العادى ولا السولار


الجاز العادي اي الكيروسينو لا ينفع السولار لوجود زيوت بالسولار


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مايو 2014)

ردا على سؤال - كيف تصنع شامبو غسيل السيارات- ​فى العاده وعندما يأتى عميل ليطلب تركيبة او تصنيع شامبو سيارات - المقصود هنا البودى الخارجى فقط - اعطيه كشف بالمدارس والاتجاهات والتصنيف وملخصه كالتالى:1- منظف ذو رغوه وفيره - منظف قليل الرغوه - منظف بدون رغوه - منظف water less- منظف طارد لمياه المطر - منظف مبدئى- منظف نهائى- منظف للسياره شديدة الاتساخ- منظف لصندوق التحميل لو كانت نقل - والالمونيوم غير الحديد المدهون والصاج- ....الخ- وكلها وصفات موجوده ولها اسمها التجارى - والمثير للعجب الاهتمام بوصفات بدائيه - مثل السوفت والجاز وخلافه-ما الذى يدعونا الى ذلك- انا فى حيره من هذه الاهتمامات وعلام تدل.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مايو 2014)

ردا على سؤال بالنسبة لصابون السائل المستخدم للورش والمحركات والسفن ، هل لديك معلومة عن طريقة تصنيعه​مركبات هذة المنتجات تنتج تحت مسمى - منظفات للارضيات شديدة الاتساخ - المصانع والورش ومحطات تنظيف المركبات وكل ارضيه مماثله- اما المحركات فلها تركيبات مختلفه اكثر تكلفه من الارضيات - اما السفن عن طريق تحديد السطح المراد تنظيفه - سطح معدنى - غرفة محركات السفينه ...الخ
اعنى الطلب لابد من تحديد السطح المراد تنظيفه.ودرجة الاتساخ ونوعية المطلوب ازالته.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مايو 2014)

ردا على سؤال - ممكن منظف قوي لتراكم الدهون على شفاط المطبخ وسطح البوتاجاز​سطح البوتوجاز له تركيباته الخا صه والمختلفه عن دهون الشفاطات - مثلا
سطح البوتوجاز اما انامل او استانلس وكل له تركيبته - والتركيبات اما آمنه على الايدى او تستخدم باحتياط - والدهون المطلوب ازالتها اما محترقه او عاديه
وكل له تركيبه وله طريقة استخدام - اما الشفاطات فلها كما ذكرت تركيبه تخصها وطريقة تعامل ايضا - هذا مع اعتبار ان الشفاط النمطى له طريقه والشفاط ذو الفلاتر له طريقه مختلفه.اى فى النهايه لا توجد تركيبه واحده تصلح للجميع.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مايو 2014)

كثرت الاتصالات واغلبها يطلب تركيبه لغسيل بودى السياره من الخارج وتكون سهلة الصنع - بدون تعقيدات ومصطلحات كيمائيه على قدر الامكان- وبدون الحاجه لمعرفة المدارس والاتجاهات هكذا تقول الرسائل وايضا ليست بعض الصابون والماء- لتغنينا عن الذهاب المتكرر لمحطات الخدمه لعدم توفر عامل الوقت ويكون الغسيل يدوى. اى اضافة القليل من الشامبو الى كميه مياه وتحريك الخليط باليد وبشده للتجانس وعمل رغاوى ثم الغسيل بفرشاه ناعمه بالدعك ثم الشطف - اعنى طريقه يدويه تقليديه غير مقلقه ولا ينقصها الا بند واحد - ضمان ضبط ph عند 6,5
ان لم تستطع تحقيق هذا الشرط الهام - لاداعى على الاطلاق. الكميه لتر شامبو غسيل يدوى لبودى السياره.
600 مل مياه+140 جم تكسابون 70% ثم خلط للتجانس+220جم صابون 60% فى كل اضافه خاط جيدا للتجانس ثم بعد اضافة الصابون اضبط بى اتش بمحلول صودا كاويه الى6,5 ثم اضف 20 جم sxs وخلط و10 جم اديتا وخلط و10 جم ايثانول وخلط.
ستجد المنتج بعد ساعتين صاف رائق - وغير ذلك يدل على خطأ وقع - واذا كان ال بى اتش - اقل او اكثر مما ذكرناه ولم تستطع ضبطه - حذار من استخدامه حتى لا يضر بدن السياره.هذا ابسط مايمكن قوله للهواه والمبتدئين - فى انتظار النتائج.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 مايو 2014)

لقد اغفلنا اللون والعطر والمواد الحافظه وضبط اللزوجه للتيسير على البدايه ولعدم تأثبر ذلك على الاداء وسنذكر ذلك بالتفاصيل بعد اتقان التجربه والاقتناع بجدواها.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (22 مايو 2014)

شكرا باشمهندس / محمود علي التركيبه و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يونيو 2014)

بعد قراءة 8 صفحات بتأنى وجدت خلط فى مفهومنا لشامبو السيارات ومنظف waterless - شامبو السيارات وقد كتبت احدى تركيباته هنا يتدرج من كثيف الرغوه الى محدود الرغوه الى بدون رغوه - وهذا مرتبط بطلب العميل الذى قد يجد الرغوه الكثيفه عامل نفسى جيد للعميل وآخر يجد صعوبة فى شطف الرغوه فيطلبه بدون ... الخ وطبعا استخدام الشامبو معروف - قليل منه فى وعاء ماء وتقليب ودعك للسياره ثم شطف بالماء.
اما منظف waterless - فقد قمت بانتاجه لأول مره فى مصر فى عام 2002 ولم يلق نجاح واقبال الا بعد عدة سنوات لاعتقاد المستخدم الخاطئ - واصراره على استخدامه كالشامبو- ولكن استخدامه يعتمد على رش المنظف بتريجر مثل عبوات منظف الزجاج - رش المنظف على الجزء المراد تنظيفه ثم مسح المكان بفوطه لتنظيفه- ثم دعك المكان بفوطه قطنيه كثيفه ومن هنا نحصل على اللمعه بعد حصولنا على النظافه- وننتقل لجزء ثانى من السياره-
وهكذا- كل ذلك باستخدام المنظف السائل فقط وبدون اى اضافات وبدون الشطف بالماء - تماما كما لوكنا ننظف الزجاج-بنفس الطريقه - رش وتنظيف -ثم الدعك للتلميع- طبعا النتائج مبهره - طريقة الاستخدام هذه سواء لمالك السياره او لمركز الخدمه الشرح والطريقه واحده.
وشجعنا نجاحه ان ننتج ايضا منظف محرك السياره بدون مياه - رش وانتظار 5 دقائق وتجفيف بالهواء فقط - وبدون روائح منبعثه - وبدون فوم - وبدون الحاجه لشطف بالماء وخاصة ان منتجى محركات السيارات الان تمنع استخدام المياه على المحرك حتى لو كان بارد.طبعا لست فى حل من شرح التركيبات لتمتعها بالحمايه حتى الان - لكن الفكره اختيار المنظفات محدودة الرغوه وسهلة الشطف هى اهم اتجاه لتصميم التركيبه.
سنجعل ذلك مجال للتفكير - وسأشجع من سيدخل معى فى فكرة تصميم التركيبه بأن اهديه عينات مجانيه ليجربها - ان اقتنع بجدواها - يبدأ فى التفكير ويعرض على فى الموقع افكاره - وعهد على اذا تطابقت افكاركم مع ما هو مكتوم لدى سأعلن ذلك - على الاقل - هذه هى افكاركم.... من يبدأ


----------



## meddgt (23 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن سؤال هل هذا هو الشانبو الذي يستعمل في محلات غسل السيارات الذي يوضع في الة فيخرج منها بالضغط على شكل رغوة توضع على السيارة و تترك من 3 الي 5 دقائق ثم تغسل بالماء شكرراا على الرد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 أكتوبر 2014)

وعليكم السلام
كل المنظفات السائله عندما توضع فى وعاء ضغط تخرج على شكل فوم ( رغاوى )
وتركيبة شامبو السيارات المذكوره - تستخدم يدويا -او فى وعاء ضغط 
يدويا بمعنى اضافة القليل منها الى المياة وتقليب وغسل بالاسفنجه - او فى وعاء ضغط فى محطات الخدمه لتخرج على شكل رغاوى.


----------



## meddgt (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي ولكن هذا المنظف يرش على السيارة و يترك قليلا تم يغسل بماء مضغوط لا نستعل اللاسفنجة و للا نلمس السيارة بالايدي اابدا مع االعلم ان ph االتركبة 13.60


----------



## meddgt (10 نوفمبر 2014)

انا انتظر رد منك اخ محمود فتحي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*لقد شرحت ذلك - 
هناك طريقتان - استخدام يدوى - فى حالة عدم وجود ماء مضغوط - يتم استخدام اسفنجه للدعك ثم الشطف بالماء العادى - طبعا لن يكون فوم -سيكون قوام منظف وله رغوه.
وفى محطات الخدمه يستخدم - كما شرحت انت - -الماء المضغوط - لتوفره وللتيسير*


----------



## meddgt (10 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن كيف اصل الىph =13.60 و كيفية المحافظة على هذه الدرجة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*التركيبه المذكوره فى المداخله 69 - تقول ان المنظف - بى اتش - 6.5
هل جربت التركيبه 
يوجد فى التركيبه طريقة شرح ضبط ال - بى اتش
جرب تركيبة 1 كجم وبلغنى النتيجه - ان رغبت فى المتابعه .*


----------



## mohamed sigma (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed sigma (21 نوفمبر 2014)

هل لابد من استخدام الكحول


----------



## mohamed sigma (21 نوفمبر 2014)

وهل يمكن استخدام الكيروسين منزوع الر ائحه


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً أخ/ لورنس العرب جهد رائع​:20::7:


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

لورنس العرب قال:


> حيث أني لا أملك سياره
> لكن هناك أستخدام آخر للعجينه السوفت وهو الاستخدام الامثل في تلميع البودي و السيارة من الخارج
> كيف يكون هذا؟
> 1- نحضر العجينه السوفت خام- تماما كما تشتريها من عند البائع ولا تفعل فيها أي شيء
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## alisuez11 (4 ديسمبر 2016)

ماهى مادة ال sxs
مشكور للمجهود د.محمود


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (1 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

